# Generator recommendations



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

buckslayer54 said:


> Thank you for all the info guys. My problem was solved yesterday when every store in town was already sold out. I was about to leave for grand rapids and the power came back. I think im going to hold off a little while and set aside a couple hundred more so I can run a hookup in the garage that runs down next the circuit breaker and hook up the things that I want to run
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good call. That's the smart move. 5KW will run most of the necessities in your house.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Good call. That's the smart move. 5KW will run most of the necessities in your house.


Realistically 5K isn't much
refrigerators/freezers typically draw 2800W upon start up with about an 800w run draw so two starting at the same time will kill it not to mention the other appliances your sump, furnace all draw more upon start up.
If your looking to run at 5K look for a gen 7.5-8Kw range.

One needs to also look at the fact that if the husband isn't around is the wife capable of hauling out the gen and hooking it up herself even in a snow storm or other Michigan crap storm if not they should be looking at a whole house system that will kick in and run even if your not home.
Or one could always take the chance that they'll home when a power loss occurs...


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Without reading any other response and or responses, I paid $385.00 for a plate that was installed on the top area of my breaker panel for the home. On the outside of the home they installed a plug that the generator (and the correct cord) plug into which in turn goes directly into my breaker panel. 

We run a 5500w with a 7000w surge. It covers everything awesomely! There are only 2 of us here, but explain to the kids or guests to ask first before turning other items that aren't really necessary. I think a good 5000 will work, of course with wheels so even a 10yo could help. 

BTW... We run a well, tv , outdoor wood burner in the winter, squirrel cage, asst lights. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

